# Will ballon tires fit on a 1963 Schwinn racer 3 sp?



## BroCraig (Feb 22, 2020)

I have a 1963 Schwinn racer. Will I be able to put balloon tires on it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2020)

I don't believe so


----------



## BroCraig (Feb 22, 2020)

Awww. Ok. Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilit (Feb 22, 2020)

The lightweight 26" Schwinns used a proprietary size on their rims, and there is only a limited selection of replacement tires today. To get more selection you'll need to change wheels, or at least the rims.


----------



## BroCraig (Feb 22, 2020)

Ah. So I’ll be ordering new tires when I need them? Good to know. Just got this bike. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 22, 2020)

Nice bike, Bro!


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 22, 2020)

Nice one,Middleweight wheels might fit but the tires for those are proprietary as well. I dont think the brakes would reach either.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 22, 2020)

I have a Racer with middleweight tires, coaster brake though and no fenders.    

that's a nice bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> Ah. So I’ll be ordering new tires when I need them? Good to know. Just got this bike. View attachment 1143859
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 22, 2020)

I'd stick with the Original size tires and Wheels for that bike.   If you want Balloon tires you can always find a proper "Ballooner" , their everywhere !


----------



## BroCraig (Feb 22, 2020)

Are there “ballooners” with gears? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 22, 2020)

Yes Sir ......................MANY !!


----------



## BroCraig (Feb 22, 2020)

Ahhh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BroCraig (Feb 22, 2020)

And they want a good bit for them pre 1992. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 22, 2020)

You can find good deals.   Timing is everything !          Do some research , and keep asking questions.   The knowledge on this site is incredible !


----------



## BroCraig (Feb 22, 2020)

You’re right. The knowledge box here is huge! As long as the racer I just got is a smooth ride I should be fine. I just know the 1995 cruiser I had I loved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 22, 2020)

I rode a 5 Speed Cruiser for a while. it was a   1980 or so .   Got spoiled by the gears.    I currently have a 7 speed "Deluxe"    I ride mostly single speeds, but every now and again ............I'll ride this.    Your "Racer" is a nice one. Take good care of that!     Cheers !


----------



## BroCraig (Feb 22, 2020)

Oh. That deluxe is nice!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 22, 2020)

Yes.................for the price this was a STELLAR deal .  60 miles each way (to and from )  $420.00   For that price I could not pass.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 22, 2020)

Plenty of middleweights with gears as well.   This is a 1965 Schwinn Typhoon De Luxe  - - - - -Looks like a balooner ( Almost )   has 3 speeds


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 22, 2020)

OK , here we go !!      Here's some good reading along with pictures .   5 speeds all day long ( On Ballooners )   ENJOY !!  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/show-us-your-klunker-5-spitfire-5-orcruiser-5.105050/


----------



## BroCraig (Feb 22, 2020)

Amazing. Those are awesome. I'm hoping my Racer will be a smooth ride


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnlax (Feb 22, 2020)

The Racer is a nice ride.  I have several.  It depends on the kind of ride you are looking for.  As a lightweight, the Racer will be more agile than a middleweight or heavyweight (ballooner).  On the other hand, the middleweights and heavy weights are smoother, but more of a challenge to get going, and don't like sudden movements (avoiding an opening car door).  However, for "cruising" they can't be beat.  A middleweight or heavyweight with a spring fork is truly a dream for recreational riding on flat paths.

That Racer is in really nice condition.  Enjoy!


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 22, 2020)

I took a 1984 Schwinn Cruiser 5 and retrofitted some ballooner things to it to give it a 50s era look.  I was tempted to put a springer fork on it but resisted (hard to find a ballooner fork that will accept the front brake assembly.)


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 22, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> And they want a good bit for them pre 1992.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's what our CLASSIFIEDS are for! Did Alice ever pay Sam the Butcher full price?


----------



## Scout Evans (Feb 22, 2020)

I put 26 x 2.125 tires on a 71 silver Racer and 26 x 2.00 tires on a 65 coppertone Continental. Also a 71 yellow Varsity, Schwinn S7 with 2 x 1.34 tire with yellow band 2 speed on the rear and 26 x 2.125 on front. Brakes won't reach, as they were made for 27" wheels, so 3 speed with coaster or 2 speed with coaster, or one speed with coaster are the ones I used. The cranks were an inch closer to the ground so I had to watch leaning over in turns.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 23, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> I took a 1984 Schwinn Cruiser 5 and retrofitted some ballooner things to it to give it a 50s era look.  I was tempted to put a springer fork on it but resisted (hard to find a ballooner fork that will accept the front brake assembly.)
> 
> View attachment 1144478




NICE !!   Looks like that was a FUN Project  !    Were Those Custom Decals on the Tank and Chain Guard ?    I like what you did on that bike .


----------



## 1motime (Feb 23, 2020)

Saving Tempest said:


> That's what our CLASSIFIEDS are for! Did Alice ever pay Sam the Butcher full price?
> 
> View attachment 1144480



Don't worry.  He was "Getting Paid"!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 23, 2020)

here's my racer with 26"  S-7 Schwinn wheels and 26 X  1-3/4 tires. not too pretty but it is more fun to ride than a ballooner if you like to ride fast.  your bike is too nice for this modification.  I didn't have wheels or fenders with this one, and I already had these wheels.... some day I'd like to get an original "lightweight"


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 23, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> NICE !!   Looks like that was a FUN Project  !    Were Those Custom Decals on the Tank and Chain Guard ?    I like what you did on that bike .



My daughter made them on her Cricut printer.  She made them using a font she found on some website.  I don't ask much, I just say "Great. Thank you."


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Feb 26, 2020)

Scout Evans said:


> I put 26 x 2.125 tires on a 71 silver Racer and 26 x 2.00 tires on a 65 coppertone Continental. Also a 71 yellow Varsity, Schwinn S7 with 2 x 1.34 tire with yellow band 2 speed on the rear and 26 x 2.125 on front. Brakes won't reach, as they were made for 27" wheels, so 3 speed with coaster or 2 speed with coaster, or one speed with coaster are the ones I used. The cranks were an inch closer to the ground so I had to watch leaning over in turns.
> View attachment 1144482
> 
> View attachment 1144483
> ...



Did you have to do anything to the rear coaster hub? (as in get a longer axle?) I have a really nice Varsity that i want to make into a single speed with bigger (s7's or newer balloon rims)


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 26, 2020)

1motime said:


> Don't worry.  He was "Getting Paid"!



Go ask Alice...


----------



## Scout Evans (Feb 26, 2020)

farkasthegoalie said:


> Did you have to do anything to the rear coaster hub? (as in get a longer axle?) I have a really nice Varsity that i want to make into a single speed with bigger (s7's or newer balloon rims)




The axles are always long enough, it's the gap between the frame (stay) and the hub that needs to be done right.

On my Varsity and Continental, the yellow band 2 speed and 3 speed went right in and worked fine. The one speed on the Racer also went right in, but I think it started out as a 3 speed, not a ten speed, so the frame was already set for that hub width.

Depending on the width your one speed hub, there may be a small gap that you could remedy with just a spacer or a few washers.  You could also adjust the stays, but I never liked tweaking a frame unless that was the only way. It will work though, squeezing the stays together to make up the difference, then straightening the dropouts so they align at the correct angle. Only on an old steel frames have I done that. Here's how I've done that in the past:

1. Put a piece of wood or something in between the chainstays and seatstays where the tire would normally sit, so that area won't bend.
2. Determine how wide the dropouts need to be to fit your hub perfectly.
3. Squeeze the dropouts together to that point, then release.
4. You'll have to squeeze them together again to go past that point in small increments until it springs back to the exact width you need.
5. To get the dropouts aligned exactly perpendicular (90%) to the hub, I use a large adjustable wrench slid over each dropout and then bend slightly to get the correct angle. See if the hub fits perfectly, if not, make the small adjustments.

They make an alignment tool also if you want to invest a little:


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 3, 2020)

Oilit said:


> The lightweight 26" Schwinns used a proprietary size on their rims, and there is only a limited selection of replacement tires today. To get more selection you'll need to change wheels, or at least the rims.



If it's a 26x1 3/8 frame they will never fit. Frame is too narrow. Need at least a middle weight frame. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 3, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Plenty of middleweights with gears as well.   This is a 1965 Schwinn Typhoon De Luxe  - - - - -Looks like a balooner ( Almost )   has 3 speeds
> 
> View attachment 1144074



Love the Deluxe Typhoons Curtis. Ride on. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 3, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> Ah. So I’ll be ordering new tires when I need them? Good to know. Just got this bike. View attachment 1143859
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is a really NICE Racer. It would be a shame to ruin it with balloon tires that won't fit any way. Try and find a balloon  tire frame and leave this one as is. I am in the process of building up a 2 speed kick back around a Collegiate frame. Good luck and Ride on. Oh and welcome to the C.A.B.E. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 3, 2020)

farkasthegoalie said:


> Did you have to do anything to the rear coaster hub? (as in get a longer axle?) I have a really nice Varsity that i want to make into a single speed with bigger (s7's or newer balloon rims)



Nice bikes. I'm really diggin  on the coppertone Connie. Ride on. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 3, 2020)

1motime said:


> Don't worry.  He was "Getting Paid"!



Alice? WHO THE HELL IS ALICE???


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 3, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> OK , here we go !!      Here's some good reading along with pictures .   5 speeds all day long ( On Ballooners )   ENJOY !!  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/show-us-your-klunker-5-spitfire-5-orcruiser-5.105050/



Hey Curtis, Just checked out the 5 Speeders thread and really enjoyed it.


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 3, 2020)

Oh. I’ll keep it as it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime (Mar 4, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Alice? WHO THE HELL IS ALICE???



You need to watch endless episodes of Brady Bunch.  Right before you go crazy should have your question answered!


----------

